# With GREAT BIG wings!!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don’t know if it’s like this for you guys or not, but I find that the more I model the more things I find an interest in that I didn’t care about before. For me, it started with two seaters, and then went to side-by-side two seaters, and then progressed into a newfound love of RAF jets. Then, it got worse, and I started to notice the kits of a lot of weird RAF interwar aircraft! 

So, now I have a thing for some of the weird and wonderful flying machines put in service by the RAF in the 1930-39 time period, particularly bombers! Given this, I have of course gone out of my way to dig out kits of these planes from local hobby shops and shows, and I recently got a hold of one of the Revell/Matchbox (Revellobox?) Wellesleys! 

The Wellesley, with its huge wings and odd bomb paniers immediately hooked my interest, so I had to crack open the box and see what was inside!

Take a look at my out of box review for this oldie here:

* https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/m...ews/172-matchbox-vickers-wellesley-mk-i-oob/ *

Like all Matchboxes, it’s awesome looking, but also a bit primitive. Now, how can I make it weirder… that’s the question of the day!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

"I don’t know if it’s like this for you guys or not, but I find that the more I model the more things I find an interest in that I didn’t care about before..." *Amen to that Faust! Amen...*

I have also found the uglier it is, the more I like it. Look at some WWII polish aircraft, case in point! Just picked up an old 1/72 Airfix Hadley Page Hayford and that definitely falls in the U-ga-ly category...

Carl-


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

LOL! Thats what got me to be fan of such planes as the Westland Lysander, which was an early short take off and landing plane designed and painted to best sneak in spys at night into enemy territory, or sneak them out. I also discovered my favorite German WWII airplane, the Heinkel 111, medium 'mail plane' uh, no...bomber.
Of course my favorite series is still the Williams Brothers 1/32 Racing planes.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Carl! What's with the Heyford love all of a sudden? I get the urge to have one, and the next thing I see Scale Aircraft Modeller has an article on it, and now everyone seems to have one! Mine was the Revell "reissue" in the grey box; better decals and the same kit. 

Oh yes, the Williams Bros. Racers... there's an interesting bunch!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Matchbox Wellesley is one of their better kits too. Aside from being a bit sparse on detail here and there, its a reasonable kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Faust said:


> Carl! What's with the Heyford love all of a sudden? I get the urge to have one, and the next thing I see Scale Aircraft Modeller has an article on it, and now everyone seems to have one! Mine was the Revell "reissue" in the grey box; better decals and the same kit.
> 
> Oh yes, the Williams Bros. Racers... there's an interesting bunch!


I just recently discovered the Hayford and apparently didn't know there was a *Revell/Germany *reissue (didn't do my home work) and have sense heard that the Revell has much, much better decals. So, I'll either try to patch together some Brit decals or just buy the newer release because I really like the Hayford!

Carl-


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, when I was looking for a Heyford I went to Wheels and Wings in Toronto, Ontario. It's a great shop with all kinds of new AND old kits. they had a couple of the Matchbox Heyfords in their basement, and also the RoG re-issue on the main shelves.

I took the RoG because of the decals as well. The RoG re-release is apparently some kind of limited thing, to hear the box tell it, but I don't personally know if that's true or not. Good luck finding one, or getting some decals at least!

I will admit that the Wellesley does seem to fit better than the Mirage III and Hunter T.7 kits that I've built from Matchbox! They others weren't bad, but there were some big fit issues.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

What a weird plane. World War One design with 1930s technology.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's a weird one, alright. It's like a baby Wellington; it's got the span, but hasn't grown into it yet!

I think it would have, with a much more powerful (Merlin?) engine been an excellent long-range fleet-shadowing and convoy escort aircraft. Hmmm... There's a What If for you!


----------

